# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  novi smajlići  - želje i pozdravi

## daddycool

malo su nam sivi ovi naši ustaljeni smajlići, valjda ih je neka bolest pokosila. Evo jedan čak i plazi jezik da mu doktor vidi jel "obložen".
a i vidim da se tumače na razne načine.

pa da unesemo malo živosti otvaram natječaj.

gogolajte, bingajte ili koju već tražilicu koristite i predložite koje bi smajliće voljeli vidjeti na forumu.

uvjet je da su formata kakvog su i ovi postojeći (znači ne dolaze u obzir oni veliki) i da nisu uvredljivi (znači ništa od dvije banane koje se trljaju)

*ne stavljajte smajliće ovdje već samo link na njih* jer nema smisla da radi smajlija zaradite opomenu

imate 10 dana

najbolja 3 ću dodati u izbor a komisija su naravno admini  :Grin:

----------


## Joe

> znači ništa od dvije banane koje se trljaju


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> najbolja 3 ću dodati u izbor


tri?
koja škrtost! :Grin:

----------


## daddycool

a Nena ako ih baš bude više koji su fora možda stavimo i više

evo primjera

http://www.breastfeeding.com/forums/...lies/BFing.gif

http://www.breastfeeding.com/forums/...ies/smelly.gif

----------


## zhabica

Eto na! Admin pa odma doda smajliće koji su Forbidden  :Grin:  

Ne radi ti link.

----------


## trinity

> a Nena ako ih baš bude više koji su fora možda stavimo i više
> 
> evo primjera
> 
> http://www.breastfeeding.com/forums/...lies/BFing.gif
> 
> http://www.breastfeeding.com/forums/...ies/smelly.gif


ne vidim primjere....pise mi forbidden...

----------


## Dalm@

Predlažem padobranca, npr. ovako nešto:

http://www.allemoticons.com/Sports/parachute.shtml (nemrem naći veću sliku)
http://www.emofaces.com/emoticons/parachute-emoticon

----------


## Beti3

Pa imamo već jednog novog, već sam ga jutros iskoristila  :facepalm: .

----------


## leonisa

http://rumski.com/forum/images/smilies/gaah.gif <3

----------


## TeddyBearz

http://www.digi-darkroom.com/images/...s/banghead.gif

http://www.desismileys.com/smileys/desismileys_6594.gif

http://www.smileyvault.com/albums/us...13218/nuts.gif

http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/s...shocked019.gif

http://www.bestgraph.com/gifs/personnages/s_violents/s_violents-14.gif

 :Aparatic:

----------


## Svimbalo

Kad bih znala naći, predložila bih škartoc smajlić, taj mi jako fali ovdje.

----------


## Kaae

Samo ne zute, zuti su ruzni. Ovi sivi su zakon.

Ovaj je zakon: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag.../bagonhead.gif 


Malo mi je nezgodno odavde gdje jesam, ali mislim da bi se ovo trebalo vidjeti, neovisno o pristupu forumu:

http://www.badgerella.com/forum/post...e=smilies&f=27

Sivih k'o u prici. Preuzeti s neta, shareware, ovo ono. Neki su bas moji, ali nije bed, nije beg cicija.  :Grin:

----------


## Svimbalo

Kaae, mother of a peach sized baby, hvala ti! :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## Mima

Meni su sivi ružni.

----------


## Svimbalo

A ružan ti je i žuti facepalm? Meni su sivi puno ljepši.

----------


## Mima

Ružan mi je način na koji se facepalm obično koristi.

----------


## Beti3

Kaae imaš i šopingholičarku! Super su svi...

----------


## Kaae

Svi zuti su mi ruzni, a ni ne pasu uz boje Rodinog foruma.

----------


## leonisa

nema sivi gaah. ni tantrum. ni trci.
:tuzna:

----------


## leonisa

uuuu moja nova ljubav http://degiorgi.math.hr/forum/images/smiles/crazy.gif

ak netko ne zna ovo je onaj koji trci http://degiorgi.math.hr/forum/images/smiles/sreca.gif
a fali mi i ne zna http://degiorgi.math.hr/forum/images...pojmanemam.gif
volem i ovog http://degiorgi.math.hr/forum/images...set_smiley.gif
a cudo da nemamo i http://degiorgi.math.hr/forum/images/smiles/valjalo.gif i http://degiorgi.math.hr/forum/images/smiles/bow.gif

nu vam sivi http://degiorgi.math.hr/forum/images/smiles/sigh.gif i http://degiorgi.math.hr/forum/images/smiles/voodoo.gif

ovaj topic je zlo za mene...

----------


## puntica

> Samo ne zute, zuti su ruzni. Ovi sivi su zakon.
> 
> Ovaj je zakon: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag.../bagonhead.gif 
> 
> 
> Malo mi je nezgodno odavde gdje jesam, ali mislim da bi se ovo trebalo vidjeti, neovisno o pristupu forumu:
> 
> http://www.badgerella.com/forum/post...e=smilies&f=27
> 
> Sivih k'o u prici. Preuzeti s neta, shareware, ovo ono. Neki su bas moji, ali nije bed, nije beg cicija.


obožavam badgerella smajliće

 :drama: 
:touche:
:svekrva:
:koza:
:bang:
 :sherlock: 

i škartoc, naravno

----------


## apricot

i ja obožavam  :gaah: , još od nogača

a ovaj link što je Kaae atvila je genijalan, ako se tamo ne može pronaći nešto... ne može nigdje
i ja navijam za sive

----------


## puntica

> uuuu moja nova ljubav http://degiorgi.math.hr/forum/images/smiles/crazy.gif
> 
> ak netko ne zna ovo je onaj koji trci http://degiorgi.math.hr/forum/images/smiles/sreca.gif
> a fali mi i ne zna http://degiorgi.math.hr/forum/images...pojmanemam.gif
> volem i ovog http://degiorgi.math.hr/forum/images...set_smiley.gif
> a cudo da nemamo i http://degiorgi.math.hr/forum/images/smiles/valjalo.gif i http://degiorgi.math.hr/forum/images/smiles/bow.gif
> 
> nu vam sivi http://degiorgi.math.hr/forum/images/smiles/sigh.gif i http://degiorgi.math.hr/forum/images/smiles/voodoo.gif
> 
> ovaj topic je zlo za mene...


da, da, da  voodoo smile  :Smile: 
i  :oklagija:

----------


## Kaae

Imam ih jos, sejvane u admin panelu, ali ne mogu do njih s posla. Ogromna je datoteka pa nisu svi ni iskoristeni.

Ima i sivi ne znam smajlic... idem ga iskopati.

----------


## Kaae

Oklagija: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...ies/1_ljak.gif

Vidi ga kako nista ne zna: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...ies/neznam.gif

----------


## Kaae

A gle ovog voodoo majstora, zlocestiji je od voodoosmile: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...ies/voodoo.gif

----------


## tomita

> obožavam badgerella smajliće
> 
> 
> :touche:
> :svekrva:
> :koza:
> :bang:
> 
> 
> i škartoc, naravno


Daj koji je to sa svekrvom molim te!

----------


## Kaae

Evo svekrve: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/images/smilies/mama.gif

----------


## čokolada

Ja ovog na vrhu novoinstaliranog žućka doživljavam kao Daddyja - šefa foruma   :Grin:  .

----------


## tomita

> Evo svekrve: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/images/smilies/mama.gif


Aaaaa vrišt!

----------


## Forka

ja bi malo skroz novih...

hahahaha: http://smileydatabase.com/s/932.gif

i ovaj mi je dobar: http://smileydatabase.com/s/99.gif

aaaaaaa: http://smileydatabase.com/s/92.gif

i ovakav neki nam fali. http://smileydatabase.com/s/1074.gif

i ofkors: http://smileydatabase.com/s/673.gif

----------


## čokolada

forka, dobit ćeš :vritnjak: (ne čitaš 1. post)

----------


## ivarica

uu, pa nije moguce da ce nam bas admini raz*** forum  :Grin:  
da demokracija, da izbor tri
ja mislim da smajliji trebau biti graficki ujednaceni s ovima sada i da je to prvi uvjet
rugi uvjet je da nam bas ta emocija fali medju dosadasnjima

evo jednog takvog
http://www.allemoticons.com/Aliens/Aliens_4.shtml

----------


## Forka

ajme, ajme, šta sam napravila! :shock:
mislila sam da stavljam linkove, a ispali smajlići  :škartoc: 

sad sam gotova  :Sad: ((

a nisam namjerno, časna riječ...

----------


## ivarica

ili ovaj http://www.allemoticons.com/Kids/icon_smile_clown.shtml

----------


## ivarica

i ovaj bi nam dobro dosao
http://www.allemoticons.com/Cool/Cool_cool11.shtml

----------


## ivarica

jedan praznicki, kojeg smo nekad davno i imale
http://www.allemoticons.com/Holidays/Holidays_25.shtml

----------


## ivarica

a ovaj je bas sad za mene prigodan LOOOL
http://www.pic4ever.com/images/301.gif

----------


## ivarica

http://www.pic4ever.com/images/z.gif

----------


## Kaae

A gle ljepseg sivog starkelju: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...ies/starac.gif

----------


## ivarica

sad se mislim da je skroz bolje podici cijelu novu galeriju smajlija, a ne dodavati tri u ovu postojecu 
jer ce izgledati svakako

ima super smajlija na linku s badgerelle koji je kaae stavila
ali tad moramo na onaj topik o povecanju broja smajlija po postu napisati da ih smanjujemo na tri LOL

----------


## Kaae

Sve zapravo ima u lijepoj sivoj boji:

Za kucanice: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/images/smilies/1_te.gif

Za teatralne odlaske s foruma: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...lies/1_put.gif

Za recepte: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/images/smilies/food.gif

Za odgoj u duhu vjere: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...es/opatica.gif

Za vegetarijanske dnevne menije: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/images/smilies/vegi.gif

Za debele i stare, a i sve ostale iz prastarog topica: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...lies/piggy.gif

Za dusebriznike i propovjednike: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...lies/bless.gif

Za blagdanske prilike: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/images/smilies/bor.gif

Za preduge topice: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...s/psiholog.gif

Za anketu o kakanju: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/images/smilies/sere.gif  uz http://www.badgerella.com/forum/images/smilies/muha.gif  pride

Za... posebne prilike: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...s/balerina.gif

Za one koji peru kosu svaki dan: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/images/smilies/1_n.gif

Za one koji misle da se kosa sama pere: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...ies/1_rani.gif

Za one koji misle da se opcenito ne treba prati: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...eknasibici.gif

Za sve vazne trenutke: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...lies/drama.gif

Za neodlucne: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...ies/hamlet.gif

Za kucni porod: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...s/perilica.gif

----------


## Kaae

Radim jos 67 minuta i nemam pametnijeg posla... da nastavim? :rofl:

Zapravo, mislim da nema :rofl: pa mozda da i njega dodam? http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...es/roflmao.gif

http://www.badgerella.com/forum/images/smilies/ceka.gif

----------


## betty blue

dodaj i normalno smijajućeg smajlija --> :laugh:
taj najviše fali

----------


## Kaae

Evo:

http://www.badgerella.com/forum/images/smilies/lol.gif


Iako bi umjesto "evo" trebalo stajati: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...ies/pionir.gif

----------


## ivarica

> Sve zapravo ima u lijepoj sivoj boji:
> 
> Za kucanice: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/images/smilies/1_te.gif
> 
> Za teatralne odlaske s foruma: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...lies/1_put.gif
> 
> Za recepte: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/images/smilies/food.gif
> 
> Za odgoj u duhu vjere: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...es/opatica.gif
> ...



ajme, po ovom kuzim koliko me nema na forumu, ali anketa o kakanju?

----------


## piplica

Meni najviše fali  :drama:  i  :škartoc: 
Što se boje tiče, nikako da se sprijateljim sa žutim smajlićima, ovaj novi facepalm mi bode oči...

----------


## Kaae

Pa bila je neka anketa o sranju... nekad. Na kraju je imala veze i s porodima,  mislim.

----------


## betty blue

> Meni najviše fali  i 
> Što se boje tiče, nikako da se sprijateljim sa žutim smajlićima, ovaj novi facepalm mi bode oči...


a ti si meni asocijacija za :indian: i :svekrva:  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

kaae, umirem  :Laughing: 

ja vooolim badger smajlice  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## piplica

> a ti si meni asocijacija za :indian: i :svekrva:


A ne na :balerina: i :leptiric: ?  :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

Zaboravila sam i ovog, opet za duge topice: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...es/popcorn.gif

A, betty, upravo sam skuzila da nema (jos) nista ze Eye of the Tiger. Hm. 

Iliti: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/images/smilies/doh.gif

----------


## Kaae

Jok, pipli, ti si skroz :svekrva:

----------


## betty blue

ma neeee
:indian: je za priče o piplićima
a :svekrva: je za odlaske na plažu u 10. mjesecu, bakanalije od hrane i slične priče

 :Grin: 

mikka, pa navrati ponekad  :Smile: 

nego, piplice, kojeg ćeš mi sina dati za zeta? može onaj s plavim očima, pa će nam i unuci biti plavooki :snob:   :Grin:

----------


## betty blue

kaae, to ti je  :utezi:

----------


## Kaae

Ma taj uteg je bezveze, nekako. Prije mi je onaj s fenom u duhu... pjesme. Ali dobro, ja sam malo, onako, pomaknuta.

----------


## betty blue

zaboga, kakav fen uz eye of the tiger   :Nope: 
to je uteg i gotovo

----------


## Kaae

Uteg je odvratan!

----------


## Kaae

http://www.badgerella.com/forum/images/smilies/uteg.gif  Bezveze, smrdljivi vjezbac iz teretane. A filozofija iz tigera... ono. Nikakva poveznica. :pout:  (eee, njega sam zaboravila:  http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...ies/durise.gif )

Bolji ti je onda ovaj: http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...lies/boxer.gif

----------


## piplica

Betty, mislila sam sisomira za sofiju, ostali su mi već obećani.  :Saint: 
On je isto plavook, dobra bi nam to bila kombinacija. :posh:
Jel deal?  :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

Definitivno predlažem ovoga:
http://www.badgerella.com/forum/images/smilies/doh.gif

Može?

----------


## mama courage

svakako ovaj koji si lupa u glavu :hrkljus: i onaj s kokicama.

----------


## Doga

Kae, super. Meni je odličan :Fancyklap:

----------


## isvetica

:drama:  i  :škartoc:  imaju moj glas

----------


## anamar

:škartoc:  obavezno!

----------


## apricot

hoću gaah
izmislite sivoga
ofarbajte ga
stanite mu na žulj
pobajcajte ga
razbolite ga
radite mu šta hoćetem, ali ga posivite i stavite

----------


## pomikaki

meni je često falio onaj što lupa glavom o zid  :Smile: 
ima ga na bađareli, ali ja ne znam linkati samo jednog.

:verysad: je isto dobar.

----------


## leonisa

> hoću gaah
> izmislite sivoga
> ofarbajte ga
> stanite mu na žulj
> pobajcajte ga
> razbolite ga
> radite mu šta hoćetem, ali ga posivite i stavite


XXXXX jel i u iksevima ima ogranicenje 5 po postu? :green:

----------


## Kosjenka

Sad sam išla gledat badgarellu, odlični su.
Zbog petog smajlića u zadnjem redu sam kavom poprskala monitor.
Predobri su mni ovi fancyklap i klapklap.

----------


## Doga

> Predobri su mni ovi fancyklap i klapklap.


 Evo još 1 glas za :Fancyklap:, ajmo još  :Grin:  Meni je daaleko najbolji..

----------


## n.grace

Meni su Kaaeini smajlići genijalni.

----------


## daddycool

> ajme, ajme, šta sam napravila! :shock:
> mislila sam da stavljam linkove, a ispali smajlići 
> 
> sad sam gotova ((
> 
> a nisam namjerno, časna riječ...


ovaj puta ti je oprošteno  :Wink:

----------


## daddycool

i've created a monster  :Grin: 

vidim da će nama nakon 10 dana trebati još 10 dana da napravimo selekciju
kako je Kaae krenula nema šanse da dodamo samo 3  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

3 po danu kroz 10 dana  :Grin:

----------


## Pepita

Kaae svaka čast!

----------


## leonisa

uf, ne nalazim ovog na bađi http://www.gay.hr/forum/images/smilies/slap.gif i ovog http://www.gay.hr/forum/images/smilies/slap.gif i http://www.gay.hr/forum/images/smilies/firequeen.gif i http://www.gay.hr/forum/images/smilies/shlatanje.gif i http://www.gay.hr/forum/images/smilies/sigh.gif i http://www.gay.hr/forum/images/smilies/hang.gif il ih ne vidim u sumi  :Smile: 

uuu i http://www.gay.hr/forum/images/smilies/alexis.gif

----------


## Kaae

Ma imam ih u tom fileu toliko da boli glava, valjda jos jednom ovoliko koliko ih je pusteno u promet. Samo sam malo lijena pa mi se ne da procesljati ih sve i dodati jos. :laugh:

----------


## Kaae

Oooo.  

Otisla sam pogledati koliko ih, zapravo, nije pusteno u opticaj. 

Imam Krystle. A mozda onda i Alexis. :rofl: 

I Isusa. Moram sad sve to redom pustiti u javnost.  :Laughing:

----------


## Kaae

http://www.badgerella.com/forum/post...e=smilies&f=27


Nasla i Alexis.

 :Laughing:

----------


## puntica

a :blond moment:  :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

ma ja bi najradije da mi ukrademo sve kaaeine smajlije i uvedemo ogranicenje na tri po postu  :Smile: 
ko je za?

----------


## apricot

ja!
ja!
ja!

(iako ima stvarno prešarenih)

----------


## ivarica

ne sve, povlacim rijec 
ono pseto i tigra bi joj ostavila

----------


## apricot

pa to i nisu smajlići
to su pseto i tigrić

a u kojim prilikama se koristi ona histerična vjeverica?

----------


## spajalica

ima i meni tamo super njih ali neki su mi predinamici (vjeverica), ali bode me u oci, ne bi mi bilo ugodno citati foruma a da nesto tako skace.

valjda se ta vjeverica koristi kad te nanervira jer koliko je meni poznato kod kaae je ta zivina ucestala kao kod nas golubovi.

----------


## ivarica

ajde ajde
pa uveli bi pravilo jedne vjeverice po topiku  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

tri po postu? :faint:

----------


## puntica

> tri po postu? :faint:


morat ćeš počet pisat kratke postove

----------


## puntica

kao ina33

----------


## puntica

kratke ali učestale

----------


## puntica

i onda u svaki post 3 smajlića

----------


## puntica

:vjeverica koja skače:

----------


## apricot

što znači vjeverica?
meni je ona prostača

----------


## Beti3

A kad bi se ovaj koristio, na "prije začeća", na "dosadnim pozama", na "zdravstvenom odgoju"...?
http://www.badgerella.com/forum/images/smilies/fuck.gif

Prihvatit ću svaku odluku (naravno), ali ja osobno nisam za prešareno, a ne bih ni znala kako složiti sve te smajliće, (ionako često mislim drugačije nego me se pročita, još da stavim i kakav krivi smajlić...)
http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag...s/prosvjed.gif  :Laughing:

----------


## laumi

> što znači vjeverica?
> meni je ona prostača


meni je vjeverica jedan od najdražih smajlića
znači mi neko histerično/euforično raspoloženje

zaboravili ste na :pms: smajlić

----------


## ivarica

> A kad bi se ovaj koristio, na "prije začeća", na "dosadnim pozama", na "zdravstvenom odgoju"...?
> http://www.badgerella.com/forum/images/smilies/fuck.gif


pa bar bi se ovaj imao kad koristiti
svako malo nas netko ****

----------


## Beti3

> pa bar bi se ovaj imao kad koristiti
> svako malo nas netko ****


 :Laughing: , ali istina.

----------


## leonisa

> ...


 :Laughing: 
i jos uz edite tipfelera, za tren bi apri bila konkurencija u broju postova  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

meni su postovi beneficirani
pišeš jedan dobiš dva

----------


## Doga

: pray:, :Fancyklap: i :Sherlock:  :Naklon:

----------


## Maka

: old: : pinklec: a mislim da bi na ovakvom forumu zaista trebao i :fuck: - budimo realni, ne  :Smile: ), nadalje  :sherlock:  i : pray:

----------


## Iris

meni fali neki  :Mljac: , :cure mi sline: ili slično kulinarsko
nadalje,s badgerelle mi je predobar Pila,Alexis i Pope
a s  http://degiorgi.math.hr/forum/smilies.php  mi je super :lurker: (pod br.804) umjesto "bilježim se na temu" ili "pratim vas" i :chainsaw: (pod br. 854) iliti pili me nježnije od ove s badgerelle

----------


## Iris

mislila sam na mljac sa priborom,mea culpa,ovaj već imamo

----------


## ivarica

> a s  http://degiorgi.math.hr/forum/smilies.php  mi je super ......



pa i ovo je lijepa lista smajlija za ukrast  :Smile:

----------


## Iris

je je...
a da na badgerelli mi je još zgodno Ulje na vatru,nije loše za komentare he he

----------


## Kaae

Neeeeee zuti.

----------


## puntica

> Neeeeee zuti.


x

----------


## ivy

> Neeeeee zuti.


X

----------


## Doga

Ne žuti  :facepalm:  ('sem njega)

----------


## Kaae

I taj je ruzan jer je zut. :/

----------


## Doga

> I taj je ruzan jer je zut. :/


 Da, ali sivi nije toliko znakovit. Trebalo bi ga napraviti nepokretnim. Zna li to itko izvesti?

----------


## daddycool

ovaj će biti moj omiljeni
http://www.badgerella.com/forum/images/smilies/ban.gif

----------


## Storma

> ovaj će biti moj omiljeni
> http://www.badgerella.com/forum/images/smilies/ban.gif


ahahahaahahhahahhahha

----------


## Storma

uzet Kaeine, tri po postu
vjeverica je super
gah je naravno najjaci ikad:D

----------


## ivarica

> uzet Kaeine, tri po postu
> vjeverica je super
> gah je naravno najjaci ikad:D



eto
ne znam sto jos admini razmisljaju
a cak se brojke i poklapaju
rekli su tri
ovako ispadne isto tri
po postu

----------


## puntica

> eto
> ne znam sto jos admini razmisljaju
> a cak se brojke i poklapaju
> rekli su tri
> ovako ispadne isto tri
> po postu


hahahahaha

daddy, jesi čuo?  :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

Saljem cijelu datoteku po potrebi, gdje treba. :tito:


(Moze pet po postu?  :Grin: )

----------


## Jurana

Kako je samo apel za većim brojem smajlića po postu rezultirao smanjivanjem broja istih?!

----------


## Doga

> Kako je samo apel za većim brojem smajlića po postu rezultirao smanjivanjem broja istih?!


 Ovo sad ni meni nije jasno..

----------


## čokolada

To ti je ko u Konzumu - prvo stave na akciju, a onda poskupe   :Raspa:  .

----------


## pomikaki

bilo bi ok tri po postu a da je izbor veći - ali zbilja puno veći

osim kad se pišu priče s poroda ili kad se nekog citira  (na taj način ja obično dobijem prevelik broj smajlića pa moram 2x uređivati post prije nego ga pošaljem)

ako se može to riješiti mogli bi se dogovoriti  :Cool:

----------


## ivarica

> Kako je samo apel za većim brojem smajlića po postu rezultirao smanjivanjem broja istih?!


kako ide ona - budi pazljiv s onim sto zelis.... LOL

----------


## daddycool

10 dana je prošlo
kad uhvatim vremena ubacim "novake"  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

a koji su novaci?

----------


## daddycool

neka siva banda koja će se dobro uklopiti u postojeće

----------


## pomikaki

Baš sam mislila što ima nova po ovom pitanju. A koliko će ih biti po postu?

----------


## daddycool

> Baš sam mislila što ima nova po ovom pitanju. A koliko će ih biti po postu?


mislim da se to za sada neće mijenjati

----------


## ivarica

> neka siva banda koja će se dobro uklopiti u postojeće


tri bandita ili?

----------


## miniminia

tri praščića

----------


## marta

Duge postove sve treba narezuckat pa onda mozes imat i tri smajlica po recenici a ne po postu. :Klap:  :Idea:

----------


## leonisa

kako vrijeme leti. nisam vjerovala da je proslo. morala sam na prvi post :D

nego, jel netko posivio gaah? :apri:

----------


## daddycool

dodani, ajde javite jel ima kakvih problema

----------


## ivarica

ma jel ono smajli s dudom  :starac:

----------


## Kaae

Woohoo!

Jedino sad jos molim da nestanu dijakriticki znakovi.  :ulje: 

A i tko ce pamtiti razlicite kodove na nekima, ijuju. Hm, uz ijuju ide :kolo: a tog nema.  :durise:  (koji nije :pout: )

 :pivo:

----------


## puntica

tako je nekako bilo, ha?
 :iskušenje: 

daddycool, baš si cool, hvala ti :admin grupie:  :alexis:

----------


## marta

Jako dobro. Ovaj mi se posebno svidja:
 :psiholog:

----------


## zasad skulirana

zaboravila sam na ovu temu i da moram prijavit smajlija i sad vidim da mi se favorit naso na dodanima...talk to the. :hand: 
super,super.....sad kad pocmu ljudi zacudjeno gledat otkud neke nove face u postovima.... :rock:

----------


## apricot

ajme, pa koliko ih je?!

a nema  :gaah:   :durise:

----------


## piplica

Svekrva je postala mama  :mama:   :lool: 
Ima super smajlija, ali nema mi škartoca, on mi najviše nedostaje   :drama: 
I :verysad:...   :durise:

----------


## Beti3

:facepalm: I on je tu, yesss.

----------


## daddycool

Dudu sam previdio pa je sad maknut

----------


## pomikaki

jupiii  :Dancing Fever: 

ajde umjesto dude mogao bi se dodati škartoc  :Trep trep:

----------


## Canaj

ahahahhahaa . :Laughing:  vrištim i pišam na cijelu temu ajme ludi ste svi -  :lool: (pogotovo leonisa i kae - ne mogu vjerovat da sam sjela i sve ovo išla kopat i gledat.... :kokice: )

a za ovu "mamu" tj svekrvu.. :mama:  ne mogu izrdžat..čim sam ju ugledala sjetila sam se ovog: Imala neka žena sina, jedne godine on se oženi i dovede snahu u kuću.

Prvo jutro piju snaha i svekrva kafu, i svekrva kaže:

-Da ti kažem odmah na početku - ja ti tako ujutru ustanem,

sjednem da pijem kafu i ako zakačim karanfil na lijevo uvo,

ne diraj me i ne govori mi ništa jer sam mnogo ljuta i nervozna.

Ako je karanfil na desnom uvu, dobra sam.

-A ja ti ujutru ustanem - nastavi snaha - istuširam se, drmnem dve-tri rakije,

i j*** se meni na kojoj ti je strani karanfil !


 :mama:

----------


## spajalica

ne znam da li meni ili svima, ali mi se ovi novi smaljici cine malo zblurani. treba ih nekako izostriti.
ovako mi se sad cini na ovom kompu. vidjet cu jos na nekim kad ulovim vremena.

----------


## Kaae

spajalica, neke verzije Internet Explorera zbrkaju smajlice. Nista im ne fali, sto se rezulocije tice.

Inace i ja glasam za skartoc. Bas fali.

----------


## mamasch

Iskreno, žuti facepalm mi je nekak bio uočljiviji...  :alexis:

----------


## mamasch

Kak izgleda škartoc?

----------


## anamar

šteta što nema škartoca. 
ali sad forum ipak ima zavidniji izbor smajlića.  :rock:

----------


## mamasch

Kak izgleda?
Da znam kaj propuštam...  :drama:

----------


## anamar

http://www.badgerella.com/forum/imag.../bagonhead.gif

ništa posebno, ali je koristan

----------


## Forka

fali  :škartoc:  i fali  :gaah:  ostalo sve 5, nisu zblurani...  :Klap: 

daddy, tnx kaj me nisi  :ban:  

 :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

:cupakosu: najbolji
moj

i potpis na forku, fali  :škartoc:

----------


## spajalica

i ja bi skartoc,
na ovom kompu puno su bolji.
kaae na drugom kompu sam gledala preko mozille, a na ovom preko explorera.

----------


## astral

super su!

----------


## puntica

:škartoc: 

 :Grin:

----------


## spajalica

> 



 :škartoc:  bas za mene hvala deddy

----------


## Kaae

:Klap:

----------


## Forka

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, evo ga  :škartoc: !  

 :Klap:

----------


## Mima

Jako su grdi. Apeliram da ako ih se već ne može ukinuti barem smanjite broj na jedan po postu. I to za članove sa 3000+ postova.

----------


## Svimbalo

Oh, kako smo s 300 skočili na tri tisuće  :mama: 

Meni su smajlići super, a čekam da skužim ovu Miminu čangrizavost

----------


## čokolada

Meni fali  :gaah:  . Ima li takvog u kaaeinoj galeriji?

----------


## puntica

> Meni fali  . Ima li takvog u kaaeinoj galeriji?


nađi i stavi link
možda se dedi smiluje  :Smile:

----------


## Mima

> Oh, kako smo s 300 skočili na tri tisuće 
> 
> Meni su smajlići super, a čekam da skužim ovu Miminu čangrizavost


Malo sam pogledala koliko tko ima postova, pa sam povećala.

----------


## Joe

bokte, mima ne želi da svimbi koristi fora smajliće...

srećom nisi admin  :Razz:  prestroga si

----------


## Kaae

Nema gaah  :Sad:

----------


## puntica

> Nema gaah


nađi negdje pasent gaah pa stavi ovdje  :sherlock:

----------


## disciplina

http://i48.tinypic.com/2r73url.gif

----------


## disciplina

evo ga opet.. ako ga niste primjetili http://i48.tinypic.com/2r73url.gif

i fali vam ovaj 
http://forum.superbaby.org/images/smilies/_kaos.gif    (taj bi često bio korišten na temama o trudnoći  :Laughing:

----------


## pomikaki

Jupiii, stigao škartoc :D

----------


## pomikaki

Disciplina ne smiješ stavljati smajliće, samo linkove, stani dok nije kasno  :Grin:

----------


## disciplina

:O bila sam uvjerena da stavljam linkove 
Sorry

----------


## daddycool

e moja disciplina
fali ti discipline
s obzirom da je ovo malo drugačiji topic bit će ti oprošteno
puntici zahvalite za škartoc a zbog naše najdraže predsjednice dodat ću i sivi gaah  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

:gaah:   :alexis:   :psiholog:   :balon:   :mama:

----------


## mamasch

:gaah:   genijalno
daddy hvala
 :pivo:

----------


## disciplina

jel se to samo meni čini ili se ova dva smajlića preklapaju? sa desne strane kućica za smajlije 
mislim.. izgleda malo prosto  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

> e moja disciplina
> fali ti discipline
> s obzirom da je ovo malo drugačiji topic bit će ti oprošteno
> puntici zahvalite za škartoc a zbog naše najdraže predsjednice dodat ću i sivi gaah


juhu  :gaah:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## Storma

najbolji smajlic ikad

----------


## vertex

Neki su mi dobri, a ovi kojima ciklus događanja traje pet minuta su mi naporni.

----------


## mamasch

Jedino ne kužim zakaj smajlić kaj ide u školu u tu školu nikad ne stigne...  :škola:

----------


## astral

sad ću više razmišljat kojeg smajlića stavit nego šta napisati... :gaah:

----------


## anjica

> sad ću više razmišljat kojeg smajlića stavit nego šta napisati...


X

----------


## apricot

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
dobila sam  :gaah: 

dedi, ljubim te u haustoru!

----------


## mamasch

Al zbilja je  :gaah: genijalan! 
Pristaje u nevjerojatno mnogo prilika, uvijek i svugdje bih ga mogla umetati...    :rock:

----------


## spajalica

da bi ispitali svu ljepotu i mogucnost novih smajlica trebala bi nam sad jedna svekrva tema :mama:  

 :psiholog:

----------


## mamasch

:voodoo:

----------


## disciplina

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> dobila sam 
> 
> dedi, ljubim te u haustoru!


eeee dedi dedi, pokupi ti sve zasluge samo zato kaj si na vlasti. :durise: 
nije dedi sinoć farbo gaah do neka doba   :štrika: 
ta nezahvalne rajeee..ccc :drama:

----------


## anamar

stigao škartoc  :Klap:

----------


## apricot

> eeee dedi dedi, pokupi ti sve zasluge samo zato kaj si na vlasti.
> nije dedi sinoć farbo gaah do neka doba  
> ta nezahvalne rajeee..ccc


TI si ga nafarbala!?
e pa, svaka ti čast i velika hvala.
ali neću te ljubiti po haustorima, jel to u redu?

----------


## piplica

Disc, svaka čast, super ti je ispao  :Naklon: 
malo je zelenkast, baš ono kao kad pozeleniš od muke...  :lool:

----------


## Kaae

> eeee dedi dedi, pokupi ti sve zasluge samo zato kaj si na vlasti.
> nije dedi sinoć farbo gaah do neka doba 
> ta nezahvalne rajeee..ccc



Zaaaakon! 

Jerbo ga ja krenula guglati. Pa nista nasla. Pa se vec pomirila sa sudbinom sa cu farbati.

A sad ne moram.


 :rock:   :Naklon:

----------


## maria71

:alexis:  :alexis:   kako je dobar !

----------


## Willow

super su novi smajlići, meni se najviše sviđaju ova 3

 :štrika:  :lool:  :scared: 

jedino mi je žao što nema običnog :flop: i :top:

----------


## disciplina

> TI si ga nafarbala!?
> e pa, svaka ti čast i velika hvala.
> ali neću te ljubiti po haustorima, jel to u redu?


 Da bome da nisam.. Muza sam natjerala  :Laughing: 
I oke! Necemo se cmakat

----------


## marta

Pa moze apri muza cmakat, jelda apri?

----------


## marta

> Pa moze apri muza cmakat, jelda apri?


Zaboravila sam smajlic:

 :ulje:

----------


## Iris

:njam:  tnx za kulinarske 
: :alexis:  mi je stvarno precool

----------


## SarahB

...ovo mi je jedna od zabavnijih tema ovih dana. 
Dijelim oduševljenje smajlićima.
Iako, iskreno, s obzirom da surfam na mobilnom, puno čitam, malo pišem, umori me ono nabadanje jednim prstom po taču...
Pa da iskoristim priliku i isprobam kojeg!
 :kokice:   :mama:   :peace:

----------


## zhabica

> da bi ispitali svu ljepotu i mogucnost novih smajlica trebala bi nam sad jedna svekrva tema



 :Laughing: 

Ah, smajlići  :Zaljubljen:  :volim_smajlice:  

Genijlani su! Fala dedi  :Joggler:

----------


## Doga

Zašto je facepalm tako loš..  :gaah:  mogao se prefarbati žuti..  :fige:

----------


## Jurana

Ima ovaj  :facepalm:

----------


## Doga

> Ima ovaj


O njemu i pričam.. grdi mi je  :Sad:  mislim da bi bio ljepši da se prefarbao onaj žuti. Eh, kad bih znala kako..

----------


## puntica

ajde neka neko otvori temu: što koji smajlić znači, da ne bude više zabune, nešto tipa Leksikon smajlića ili tako nešto

----------


## Jurana

> ajde neka neko otvori temu: što koji smajlić znači, da ne bude više zabune, nešto tipa Leksikon smajlića ili tako nešto


To! Ja sam za!

----------


## Angie75

Ma nakon što sam vidjela kako neki tumače pojedine smajliće, nema šanse da se ikad usuglasimo oko značenja   :psiholog:

----------


## Kaae

Pa skoro sve sam vam napisala neki dan.  :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

ok, zasto smajl  :Undecided:  ima nos?
on je i  :Undecided:  i  :Undecided:  s nosom...da opisno velim  :Grin: 

taj smajl je i shift tocka + crtica + shift sedmica
shift tocka + alt gr w
shift tocka + crtica + alt gr w

tri verzije, a ni jedna vulgaris :/  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

iliti :| :-| :-/
a ja bi pojednostavljeno :/ makar umjesto :| kad vec imamo :-|

jesam vas zludila? :lool:

----------


## cvijeta73

> ok, zasto smajl  ima nos?
> on je i  i  s nosom...da opisno velim 
> 
> taj smajl je i shift tocka + crtica + shift sedmica
> shift tocka + alt gr w
> shift tocka + crtica + alt gr w
> 
> tri verzije, a ni jedna vulgaris


ti si stvarno - napušena. ili ja  :Laughing: 
kakav nos. šta je ovo  :Confused:

----------


## leonisa

pa imas brzu verziju smajlica :) :D :/ :Đ
a imas i nosatu :-) :-D :-/ :-Đ ok :-Đ ne postoji, to bi bio falsifikat :mrgreen:

----------


## daddycool

it's a legacy  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

dižem
treba nam smajlić s prstom dolje
već se nebrojeno puta ukazala potreba za njim
vaki: http://www.legalis.hr/forum/images/s...thumbsdown.gif

----------


## Argente

opet ja
potakli ste me na drugoj temi
imam neke nove sugestije (naravno s badge)
opći: yawn, catfight, chestram, smoke puff, cigo
za okršaje: sve prostačke
za FK: sve vjerske

----------


## pomikaki

> za FK: sve vjerske


daaaa
njih ćemo sigurno koristiti  :Grin:

----------


## daddycool

Dignite topic sljedeci tjedan pa ako mi se neki svidi da ga ubacim

----------


## spajalica

Jel moze ekipa s ovog topika dobiti jednog smajlica koji dize utege?
mislim aktivne smo, vrijedne smo (ajd dobro ja nisam toliko kao neke, ali opet skocim tu i tamo)

----------


## daddycool

pa ako nađete nekog sivog koji diže utege ...

----------


## anamar

evo:

kardio 

utezi 

kettlebell

 :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> Dignite topic sljedeci tjedan pa ako mi se neki svidi da ga ubacim


ovaj tjedan? Da predložimo neke vjerske?  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

anamar  :Kiss: 

eto deddy ako moze ova zadnja dva ili bar jedan  :fige:

----------


## anamar

> anamar


 :Love:

----------


## Apsu

Meni fali ovaj smajlić: https://www.google.hr/search?q=smile...le%3B256%3B256

Dakle, imamo smajlić:   :Smile:  , kad se lagano nasmiješiš.. A fali smajl ":D" , kad se malo jače nasmiješiš a da nije mrgreen nego jednostavno osmijeh..

----------


## Optimist

A ja bih jednog što se valja po podu (po ekranu, čemu li  :Grin: ) od smijeha.

----------


## daddycool

postavio

----------


## spajalica

deddy  :grouphug:

----------


## Optimist

> postavio


Nisi sve  :Raspa:   :Razz:   :Grin: 

Ali ovaj je super:  :grouphug:

----------


## Argente

ih, nijednog mog prijedloga
ne mogu staviti :palacdolje: pa eto onda  :durise:

----------


## n.grace

> ti si stvarno - napušena. ili ja 
> kakav nos. šta je ovo


tek sad ovo vidim, genijalno  :lool: 
pa nema nos, baš sam gledala izbliza

----------


## n.grace

> pa imas brzu verziju smajlica  :D :/ :Đ
> a imas i nosatu    :-Đ ok :-Đ ne postoji, to bi bio falsifikat


a sad sam tek skužila
cvijetin post mi je bio genijalan

----------


## Jelena

Glupo mi je otvarati novu temu pa ću se ovdje benigno prošvercati. Kako je tema admin mi pomaže u nevolji, a nema nevolje, samo znatiželja.

Ne mogu pronaći razlog zašto uz neke teme vidim 5 zvjezdica, i to _Neprijavljeni u apartmanu_ i _Koliko djece je puno djece_. Zašto ja vidim tu žute zvjezdice uz temu, npr. ovdje ?

----------


## daddycool

zato što netko od osoblja tko ima tu opciju, slučajno stisne na to  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Vrijeme je darivanja pa bih molila barem 3 nova facepalm smajlića, jer onaj jedan jedini koji imamo nije dovoljan da izrazi ovo što je vukajlija lijepo objasnio :http://vukajlija.com/facepalm/94269

Hvala!

----------


## puntica

A koji bi ti?

----------


## Megan88

Kako se uopce stavljaju ti fora animirani smajlici? Ja sam mutavac i nemrem ih nac  :Sad:

----------

